# 2001 MK1 225 'overheating' problem - help please!



## ginge (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm having a problem with my Mk1 225 (2001) 'overheating' when it isn't (the coolant isn't obviously clogged and the fan kicks in as normal - just at the 'wrong' temperature). Ran a diagnosic on it today & it told me that the coolant temp was 85-95C when the temp guage read 130! I've just changed and fitted a new Temp Sender Unit just in case & it failed to solve the problem. Anyone know why or what I should try next?

Cheers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ginge, Do your diagnostics still tell you temp is 85-95 when temp is 130 ? Are you using the 49c trick on Climate Control to view temps. Did you use the OEM sender from Audi ? Hopefully not the start of Dash Pod probs.
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/audi- ... /302016129
Hoggy.


----------



## ginge (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply hoggy, though I have a feeling I'm not going to enjoy much of the rest of this conversation...

The plug-in diog machine told me the coollant temp was actually 85-95C when the guage read 130C so it's the guage that's reading the wrong temperature. The replacement sensor was from Audi.

I'm thinking that the likeliest culprit is now the clock for the guage itself. The fuel guage went about 8 months ago (it reads 1/2 full when empty) and it'd logicly follow that the temp guage would be next.

Am I imagining Audi recalling a bunch of TTs a few years ago because of Dash Pod issues? If so the work definitely wasn't done on mine - should it have been or am I dreaming that I can get Audi to pick up the bill?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk

Audi never did a recall for the dashpod but many were fixed under warranty.


----------

